# Balboa Threadworks Digitizing Lessons



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Has anybody bought this? Does it work well with Embird?

They are having a sale, and I have heard good things about the 'Balboa Stitch'. The designs I saw at ISS were really great.

-James Leonard


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I have the complete Balboa collection and have been tempted to buy the classes. Have you ever sewed a balboa design? They are digitized and sew out differently then a lot of designs but are beautiful


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

jemmyell said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anybody bought this? Does it work well with Embird?
> 
> ...


Hi James, 
It wont be software specific. If you are talking about the begining course, It will be more theory and a little technique that you can transfer to any software. I have not seen the specific videos, but I have taken 2 classes from Lee regarding her blending techniques. Personally, I've recomended Tomas Moores "digitizing 101". Once you "get" the basics and you can efficienty create them in your software, then I'd go to the advanced tecniques and color theory that Balboa offers.

Ian


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

As coincidence would have it, I just listed my copy of Thomas Moore Jr's book "Digitizing 101" on eBay. 

DIGITIZING 101 BOOK - LEARN MACHINE EMBROIDERY BASICS - eBay (item 180585215250 end time Nov-16-10 20:00:16 PST)

Learning embroidery basics is the first step to not only digitizing but to embroidery in general and there is no better book out there than Digitizing 101.

Bob






zoom_monster said:


> Personally, I've recomended Tomas Moores "digitizing 101". Once you "get" the basics and you can efficienty create them in your software, then I'd go to the advanced tecniques and color theory that Balboa offers.
> 
> Ian


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for all the comments! That book (Digitizing 101) looks very interesting. But, since I want this information for my wife and daughter and myself I am favoring videos. My wife doesn't read english all that well but she does follow videos very well. My daughter is pretty much fully bilingual now so she can definitely benefit from the book.

-James


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

If you prefer videos, the Balboa's lessons are very good. Also check out John Deer's Creative Digitizing videos at

John Deer's Adorable Ideas - Embroidery Designs, Education and Accessories

I would recommend starting with John's Basic Digitizing Made Easy.

There is also the Stitchitize DVD or online tutorials [which you can print out] at 

Stitchitize 

BobK


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Bob,

I have John Deer's book. I have read it once, but it was hard. I just got new contact lenses so the world of print is open to me again (I have scarred corneas needing special treatment).

I remembered his videos as being really expensive, but now they don't look so bad. Either he has lowered his prices or I am getting used to commercial prices now...

I am just a little skepical of stuff coming out of the home embroidery field. Most of the books I have bought from sulky just say 'buy our stuff' and show projects done with it. Not what I need.

-James


----------

